# Moots Womble or Yeti Arc



## Gios78 (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone spent time on a Moots Womble and Yeti Arc? I ride tight, rooty, chunky, rolling terrain with plenty of rock rolls but not a lot of space to really let off the brakes. Right now I’ve got a Ripley V4 for everyday rides and an Offering V2 and Switchblade V2 for park days. 

I’m leaning towards the Arc due to the fact that I’m not really getting along with the steep seat angles and 65 degree head tubes for my area. But there is something about the Womble that makes we want to try it out. Maybe bc it’s a Moots and titanium? Idk. The high stand over and room for only a 32T up front are kind of deal breakers for me. But still not enough to totally rule it out.

So if you had to choose one based on experience or reviews which would you pick for NOT riding in the west or mountains?


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds like a good problem to have, have never ridden either but will say for HT slack is where it is at for riding you describe. I honestly thought the hardcore hardtail geo thing was just a fad until I built up chromag with 65 degree headtube angle. The slackness of the HT you just don't feel as much as you do a on FS, mainly because you can run more sag, setup fork for softer small bump, and when descending or take a hit going down that angle is actually steeper in the moment but not so steep its unstable.

I just did a geo compare of the 2 in medium. Seems really close in general some factors that would play into for me would be - Longer travel dropper on Yeti, higher BB on the moots (good for rocks IMO), more fork on the moots, slightly less stack and more reach on moots. My wallet probably point me Yeti but in Geo alone and than factoring in Ti HT be hard to pass up that Moots if opportunity was there to own that frame.


----------



## Gios78 (Sep 2, 2012)

Darn, I wish I could of read this info yesterday, lol. I ended up going with the Yeti Arc in the hopes that it can replace my Ibis Ripley V4 which I mainly use for after dinner hot laps. I might be the only person in the world who's doesn't get along with the Ripley V4. I will definitely revisit the Moots and hopefully they figure out a way to add more chainring clearance when I do.



HEMIjer said:


> Sounds like a good problem to have, have never ridden either but will say for HT slack is where it is at for riding you describe. I honestly thought the hardcore hardtail geo thing was just a fad until I built up chromag with 65 degree headtube angle. The slackness of the HT you just don't feel as much as you do a on FS, mainly because you can run more sag, setup fork for softer small bump, and when descending or take a hit going down that angle is actually steeper in the moment but not so steep its unstable.
> 
> I just did a geo compare of the 2 in medium. Seems really close in general some factors that would play into for me would be - Longer travel dropper on Yeti, higher BB on the moots (good for rocks IMO), more fork on the moots, slightly less stack and more reach on moots. My wallet probably point me Yeti but in Geo alone and than factoring in Ti HT be hard to pass up that Moots if opportunity was there to own that frame.


----------

